# Mum of children with HNF4A - anyone similar??



## MODY mum (Nov 15, 2016)

Hello. My husband and both my children have a genetic form of MODY called HNF4A. It means that they are not diabetic yet but will become so when they get a little older. I would love to connect with any other parents or people with the same form of diabetes and ask some general advice. Thank you!


----------

